# We need to get more posts on this bully section!!!!



## tribulliez91 (Oct 6, 2010)

Not many posts on this section we need more I onlu see one once in awhile


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Not a whole lot of bully people on this forum sorry. I am working on adding more breed history info and other info so bare with me


----------



## tribulliez91 (Oct 6, 2010)

Oh I know ur the most informative ive met on here. Will u be at tha spartanburg show.


----------

